# Nash and Dirk Arrested for DUI



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

> Suns coach Mike D'Antoni got hooked on an April Fool's Day joke Sunday morning. When he arrived at the arena, owner Robert Sarver found D'Antoni and asked if he'd talked to chairman Jerry Colangelo yet. He then informed D'Antoni that Nash and Nowitzki had been out on the town Saturday night and that Nash was pulled over for driving under the influence and would not play Sunday. After several uncomfortable moments of silence, D'Antoni finally caught on and realized what day it was.


Link

:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol

man, i was like wtf, did they go out afterwards, or something?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol
> 
> man, i was like wtf, did they go out afterwards, or something?


The story says "Saturday night", so I suppose Sarver was saying that they went out and got drunk/arrested the night before the game.

That'd have been *hilarious* if Nash and Dirk couldn't play in Sunday's game because they both got arrested.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> The story says "Saturday night", so I suppose Sarver was saying that they went out and got drunk/arrested the night before the game.
> 
> That'd have been *hilarious* if Nash and Dirk couldn't play in Sunday's game because they both got arrested.


No, I knew that it said Saturday. I meant, when I first saw the title and nothing else haha

Yeah, it would;ve been, though we would've probably lost


----------

